# Is airtel cheating with customers again?



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2011)

I am using Airtel 2MBPS connection. While downloading its fine but in Torrent. The moment I see any download touching around 200KBPS my internet connection gets disconnected for a moment and starts. After reconnection I don't see that speed in torrent. Is aritel playing some CHEAP tricks and tricks to monitor our P2P download? Is anyone else facing the same problem?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

Check your modem.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems so to me also. I am a user of Airtel's 3G services in Delhi. According to their promotions, there are daily 3G data usage packs, for example, there is a daily usage pack of 50 MB, which costs 5.00 Rupees. Though, the 3G speeds are expected to be as high as 7.2 MBps, which my handset supports, as it's a HSPA enabled device, I've never been able to make use of the whole 50 MB's, as the connection speed (download and upload varies between 3-10 Kbps). Whenever I've tried to use it, I've been able to use only about 12-15 MB's, and in extreme conditions about 20 MB's.
If Airtel's offering 3-10 kbps download speeds in 3G (rather 3.5G), it's just a waste of money investing in any of Airtel's plan. It seems to me that apart from their so called "FAIR USAGE POLICY", they are engaged in nasty tricks to cheat the consumers.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

CyberKID said:


> there are daily 3G data usage packs, for example, there is a daily usage pack of 50 MB, which costs 5.00 Rupees.



Rs 5 - 50MB is a 2G plan

Airtel sucks for giving you 2G speeds on 2G plans, right? 

airtel 3G
Thy only give you 10MB for Rs11 on 3G.

I am getting 1.2mbps (140kBps) on 2G/98Rs. Even this is bottlenecked by bluetooth. USB speeds will be higher.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

I am getting 3mbps on my 3G. I was hoping for 1mbps but the whole 3 was awesome. 
Ofcourse the speeds now are pretty sad again.
Around 1mbps.

Plan 200 for 250MB, Bangalore.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I am getting 1.2mbps (140kBps) on 2G/98Rs


WHAT? 140kBps on 2G? How? I used to get like 10-20kbps or something similar.

@OP: Airtel is known to throttle torrent speeds. As I said in the other thread, best to move to MTNL (which offers IPTV as well).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> WHAT? 140kBps on 2G? How? I used to get like 10-20kbps or something similar.
> 
> @OP: Airtel is known to throttle torrent speeds. As I said in the other thread, best to move to MTNL (which offers IPTV as well).


Using UMTS mode.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2011)

I am using Airtel broadband not GPRS. When I download normal data from any download site, is OK. But in Torrent whenever something touches 200KPBS my connection suddenly disconnects and resumes shortly and at that time the torrent speed never reaches that level.

So is airtel using some software to control Torrent transfer or any other P2P transfer that uses UDP Protocol?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> I am using Airtel broadband not GPRS. When I download normal data from any download site, is OK. But in Torrent whenever something touches 200KPBS my connection suddenly disconnects and resumes shortly and at that time the torrent speed never reaches that level.
> 
> So is airtel using some software to control Torrent transfer or any other P2P transfer that uses UDP Protocol?


Use Forced encryption option in uTorrent.

Torrents work fine for me btw.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Use Forced encryption option in uTorrent.
> 
> Torrents work fine for me btw.



Where is that option


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Where is that option


*1.bp.blogspot.com/_J7HLOep4oBk/TPbUk9gO7GI/AAAAAAAAAkM/yYhCmGERzbM/s400/utorrent+protocol+encryption.bmp


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

wait a minute .. are you seeing a 100% disk overload in you torrent client? try downloading some files from HTTP server and see if you are getting the same problem


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 28, 2011)

Charan said:


> wait a minute .. are you seeing a 100% disk overload in you torrent client? try downloading some files from HTTP server and see if you are getting the same problem



No downloading with HTTP Server is fine. With torrent just now when I turned on my PC 2 downloads were taking place with 180KPBS and it suddenly turned down to range of 5KPBS. Looks like someone from these bloody airtel is monitoring my P2p and changed it. WTF


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> No downloading with HTTP Server is fine. With torrent just now when I turned on my PC 2 downloads were taking place with 180KPBS and it suddenly turned down to range of 5KPBS. Looks like someone from these bloody airtel is monitoring my P2p and changed it. WTF


I think its your P2P software which is the problem, use a different client and check. in my case my downloads would drop to 10 KBps because my hard disk was not able to keep up with the download speed. I changed my client to Vuze and it working fine till now.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

To clarify, Airtel does throttle (reduce) your speed when you're downloading torrents. I personally tested this after reading complaints on the India Broadband forums. The only workaround is to use a VPN to mask the data you're receiving. 

I was getting around 6-10 KB/sec (my connection is a 1 Mbps line) . Then I activated my VPN and my speeds went up to 80 KB/sec .

It's interesting to note that airtel throttles your torrent downloads only at specific times of the day. I'm not exactly sure when but I can 100% say that they do throttle them.

This is the VPN I use - *BolehVPN*


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you tell me the procedure of this VPN Masking?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> To clarify, Airtel does throttle (reduce) your speed when you're downloading torrents. I personally tested this after reading complaints on the India Broadband forums. The only workaround is to use a VPN to mask the data you're receiving.
> 
> I was getting around 6-10 KB/sec (my connection is a 1 Mbps line) . Then I activated my VPN and my speeds went up to 80 KB/sec .
> 
> ...



Part of the reason why it offers such cool plans, right?


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm facing the same problem. Not only torrents but regular downloads too are throttled. Download things after 11pm and you will get full speeds.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to face this problem. After changing to google dns I havent been facing the same with such frequency anymore. Also its not related to P2P


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

I am also using google DNS and I get full (extra) speed on torrents.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like it is there preference, to monitor P2P activity. In your case they are not monitoring it yet


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> @OP: Airtel is known to throttle torrent speeds.


As I had told you earlier, Airtel is a bad ISP if you are into torrents. Bad ISP for heavy downloaders, with bad FUP and this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 29, 2011)

Eh airtel is fine on my 2M 40GB plan. They do not even enforce the cap on mine


----------



## Sarath (Aug 29, 2011)

Their FUP is pretty absurd. Its not always there
 The speeds are usually back to 4mbps at night. I have noticed it here and at my friends place with 2mbps airtel. 

Looks like its not that bad.

I torrent frequently on airtel conn, never faced a prob. Get around 1-1.5GB/hour which is fine by me.

I did the glasgow(???) test and found my conn. was not being throttled.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Eh airtel is fine on my 2M 40GB plan. They do not even enforce the cap on mine


Same here. 4mbps/30GB.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Even one of my friends is reporting no FUP after he crossed his limit on 4Mbps/30GB. 

But the day it starts working...


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ even to me no fup, Never faced cap. may be for 2-4 days my speed decrease around 18-20 of month but that too very rarely. No fup from months (I guess more then a year) even not at my frnds who got new connection.. 

On the contrary my connections gives crazy speeds sometimes. couple of weeks ago I got Downloading speed of 200+ kbps for complete two days. downloaded 19+ Gb on that two days. well it is a big bump as I am on 512 KBps plan on which I get 70 kbps

I do see decrease of speed on peek time I guess.. morning around 9-11 am and evening 5-7 pm. even that very rarely.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the procedure of VPM Masking in Windows VISTA & 7?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 30, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> What is the procedure of VPM Masking in Windows VISTA & 7?



This should explain how VPN masking works:

BolehVPN - FAQ


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 30, 2011)

Any good but free VPNs around?

I wanna access content on steam that is blocked in India


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> But the day it starts working...



Not worried about that tbh. I'll switch to BSNL the day they FUP me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 31, 2011)

one way to reduce chance of that is by not changing your plan to the newer ones.

I wont upgrade to the new 75GB plan which is cheaper.

If it aint broke, why fix it?


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

My friend with 4 Mbps 30GB got FUPed!  He stopped using the connection post FUP, couldn't adapt.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm using the same 4 Mbps/30 GB plan. The download speeds used to come only after 11pm. Now I've switched to google DNS and am now getting 2mbps(from speedtest) and 200kbps download all the time. A constant good speed is better than crazy slow speeds.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 31, 2011)

^Complain to airtel. You should get 4mbps always. Or maybe your apartment is filled with torrent hogs.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

+1 
Complain. They will sort it out quickly.
They might FUP you if you are nonFUPed right now.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 31, 2011)

I've already complained 4-5 times last month. They kept saying that they will send an engineer but never did. So I finally got fed up and let it be.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 31, 2011)

Threaten to change your ISP.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Threaten to change your ISP.



they have monoploy in delhi. They won't respond to threats. YOu have to request an application for disconnection


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Threaten to change your ISP.



Airtel does not care. Those days are gone.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 1, 2011)

:O

No other ISP? Not even BSNL?


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 1, 2011)

BSNL is not there in Delhi and Mumbai. Over here we have MTNL which is totally crap. I used it before airtel and their net went down every few minutes. They always replied to complaints saying it was a problem from the back end and will be fixed soon.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 1, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> BSNL is not there in Delhi and Mumbai. Over here we have MTNL which is totally crap. I used it before airtel and their net went down every few minutes. They always replied to complaints saying it was a problem from the back end and will be fixed soon.



Agreeable. MTNL is a Govt. organization, their support is pathetic. They don't care whether someone's complain is resolved or not, and their system is only good in generating bills. 2 yrs back my dad switched from Airtel to MTNL in order to save money. One day the net went down. Their cutsomer care people are uneducated, they can't even speak english properly, in order to solve networking issue they kept on sending linemen who deal with telephone lines and don't know ABCD of computers and internet. Finally i discontinued and went back to airtel and even for 6 months they kept on generating internet bill because the moden wasen't returned to them. This is how their system is


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

As of now, my Delhi MTNL connection works fantastic. Touch wood. Same for my Mumbai MTNL. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2011)

Internet in India is still a gamble. Private providers are rampant with bad practices and are deceitful and lie. They also slap on charges for stupid add - on (virus packs) and are indifferent to the pathetic situation of the customer. Also as user base is guaranteed now every month, the CC and nodal officers are getting rude day by day. They have uneducated people servicing (voice) their call/contact centers and the managers/TL's are never available. ISPs put users in the incessant query-->complaint--->nodal officer loop which never ends. Be it billing or bad FUP customers suffer.

Government ISP, care nothing. The line men are still from the 80's era who come on a cycle with a manual jumper over ride tool. Want palm greasing and spit gutka on your door before entering. They come at their will and are uninterested.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> Internet in India is still a gamble. Private providers are rampant with bad practices and are deceitful and lie. They also slap on charges for stupid add - on (virus packs) and are indifferent to the pathetic situation of the customer. Also as user base is guaranteed now every month, the CC and nodal officers are getting rude day by day. They have uneducated people servicing (voice) their call/contact centers and the managers/TL's are never available. ISPs put users in the incessant query-->complaint--->nodal officer loop which never ends. Be it billing or bad FUP customers suffer.
> 
> Government ISP, care nothing. The line men are still from the 80's era who come on a cycle with a manual jumper over ride tool. Want palm greasing and spit gutka on your door before entering. They come at their will and are uninterested.



How true  . Awesome asingh.
+1 rep from my side


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> As of now, my Delhi MTNL connection works fantastic. Touch wood. Same for my Mumbai MTNL. Maybe I am just lucky.


LOL Both MTNL and Airtel users need to be lucky to be happy with their connection.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> LOL Both MTNL and Airtel users need to be lucky to be happy with their connection.



With MTNL everything is fine but once some technical problem happens you will shed all your blood out of your tears to get it resolved. What i've heard from others is, these government people will not do anything untill you pay them ghoose. I remember my old school days my dad had to offer RUM to these bloody lineman in order to get any telephone problem resolved.

With airtel the support is OK but their business policy is unacceptable take an example if you delay payment they will charge panelty. But if you experience any technical issuie for weeks will they deduct money from your upcoming bill? No


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 2, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> I've already complained 4-5 times last month. They kept saying that they will send an engineer but never did. So I finally got fed up and let it be.


make a group of aggrieved customer and send  them a legal notice .

it will certainly clear their stand


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 2, 2011)

Airtel finally shafted me. Enforced FUP on mine. Told them to change my plan to 75GB 1599.


----------

